# My swing - videos included



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

Took a few videos of my swing tonight on the range, sorry for the quality... iPhone's resting against a wall aren't the best cameramen around.

I have an idiosyncratic swing with a very short back swing, so don't think I'm trying to hit weird knock down drivers. 

Here they are going up through the bag...

First off an 8 iron...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8EfY7EKjP7w


Then a 5 iron...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxdUx2iaFVQ


My 21 degree hybrid... Not a great hit, it came out VERY low.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u1wh7hkuNw


And my driver... Bit of a fade, but nothing drastic enough to call a slice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdW-GzVdOpU


I am trying to get my hands exiting to the left more, it's a long term work in progress. My follow through is very vertical and this can lead to a push right.

Any and all thoughts, questions or tips welcome...


----------



## birdieman (Jan 8, 2013)

Very good tidy action imo, looks very like Steve Strickers swing to me with driver.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say that length of backswing is perfect


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2013)

Bandit


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 8, 2013)

You look a bit far away from the ball at address and other than that you could do with attacking the ball from the inside a bit more.

Bob put me onto the headcover drill and its working wonders.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree that you have a swing much like Stricker.    Little wrist hinge and few moving parts.   You are very consistant through the clubs as well.

From what you can see the ball flight looked pretty good.   I agree that you are getting very high with your hands in the follow through, maybe you could try keeping your left arm connected to your chest for a while longer.

Well done.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2013)

Good swing that, if you got some weight onto your left side prior to impact I think you might have this game sussed.

Left hand grip a little in the palm? Not a lot of hinging going on there and you fan the club open a little on the takeaway.

Should be off 6 -10 h/cap with that swing?



If you want your hands to exit left then that's the ROTARY swing and it's about driving the downswing with your left side (pivot) and not hitting the ball with your arms... the left shouder turning pulls the club around your left leg. Good swing you have...well,  it has potential


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Should be off 6 -10 h/cap with that swing?
		
Click to expand...

You just made kellfires year


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			You just made kellfires year
		
Click to expand...

Don't tell me he's a total chopper with a swing like that! 

Surely he can chip and putt???


----------



## timchump (Jan 8, 2013)

i love looking at other forumers' swings, i think it should be a prerequisite to joining

nice compact swing imho


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			You look a bit far away from the ball at address and other than that you could do with attacking the ball from the inside a bit more.

Bob put me onto the headcover drill and its working wonders.
		
Click to expand...

My distance from the ball is a side effect of my pro pushing me away from the ball when I first started lessons when I was horribly bunched up in my stance. That's where my steep follow through had come from and sadly still exists. When I tire, the distance from the ball does seem to cause a little inconsistency.



JustOne said:



			Good swing that, if you got some weight onto your left side prior to impact I think you might have this game sussed.

Left hand grip a little in the palm? Not a lot of hinging going on there and you fan the club open a little on the takeaway.

Should be off 6 -10 h/cap with that swing?



If you want your hands to exit left then that's the ROTARY swing and it's about driving the downswing with your left side (pivot) and not hitting the ball with your arms... the left shoulder turning pulls the club around your left leg. Good swing you have...well,  it has potential 

Click to expand...

Currently playing off 18, started last year off 23, quickly won a couple of comps, dropped to 18 after an ESR and then hit the shermans and it ruined my last two months of the season. I'm only just getting fully over the mental damage it did to me on the course.

My grip is a little more palm than it should be on the left hand but I don't think it's anything drastic. My pro has certainly no issues with my grip apart from commenting that if anything I've possibly gone slightly too weak in my aims to weaken my right hand.


My main issue often seems to stem from tempo, I'm in such a hurry to get that back swing started. It's something I try to focus on when at the range.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would say that length of backswing is perfect
		
Click to expand...

If my body would magically find the flexibility to take the club to parallel, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Don't tell me he's a total chopper with a swing like that! 

Surely he can chip and putt??? 

Click to expand...

Yes he can play and I can see his hc getting close to your guess in not to long a time frame given the work he is talking about putting in


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Jan 8, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			If my body would magically find the flexibility to take the club to parallel, I'd be over the moon. 

Click to expand...

Ah, speak of the Irish devil.


----------



## DaveyG (Jan 8, 2013)

Would be chuffed with that swing mate...As others said a bit far away from the body. Try a hands width and let the arms just hang maybe??? Infact ignore me and keep hitting it like that.  How far do you drive the ball?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

DaveyG said:



			Would be chuffed with that swing mate...As others said a bit far away from the body. Try a hands width and let the arms just hang maybe??? Infact ignore me and keep hitting it like that.  How far do you drive the ball?
		
Click to expand...

In calm conditions, a good, average drive will get out there about 240-250 I'd say. When I go for it I can get them further but consistency goings completely out the window so I've learned to drive well within myself.

During the winter, I'd say I've been getting around 220-230 as an average. To be honest I rarely check.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2013)

kev_off_the_tee said:



			Yes he can play and I can see his hc getting close to your guess in not to long a time frame given the work he is talking about putting in
		
Click to expand...

Get him to transition into the left side/left hip more... it will lower his downswing plane, get the club more from the inside, allow for him to have a little more forward shaft lean (compression) and reduce his early extension that he has..... *if* you're his mate that is   

It's a hairs breadth from being a really good swing.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Don't tell me he's a total chopper with a swing like that! 

Click to expand...

He's not even good enough to be an amatuer chopper...


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Get him to transition into the left side/left hip more... it will lower his downswing plane, get the club more from the inside, allow for him to have a little more forward shaft lean (compression) and reduce his early extension that he has..... *if* you're his mate that is   

Click to expand...

I do play the ball quite far forward in my stance, so I do lack forward shaft lean/compression. It's something I'm actively working on at the range, actually.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I do play the ball quite far forward in my stance, so I do lack forward shaft lean/compression. It's something I'm actively working on at the range, actually.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, a question....




			I do play the ball quite far forward in my stance
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 8, 2013)

JustOne said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

I feel that I'll push the ball right when it's further back. 

It feels like my lack of completing the swing left means that I hold off on it, leaving my hands out right. I feel that I've moved the ball forward slightly so that I catch the ball later in my arc and thus avoid the block right.

In reality, when I move it back on the range I'm not noticing much of a problem and it's something I'll be forcing myself to do in rounds.


----------



## JustOne (Jan 8, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I feel that I'll push the ball right when it's further back. 

It feels like my lack of completing the swing left means that I hold off on it, leaving my hands out right. I feel that I've moved the ball forward slightly so that I catch the ball later in my arc and thus avoid the block right.

In reality, when I move it back on the range I'm not noticing much of a problem and it's something I'll be forcing myself to do in rounds.
		
Click to expand...

By moving the ball forward you will be catching the ball later in the arc... and it's less likely to be coming from the inside by that time so it becomes harder to shape a soft draw. You do want that feeling of the clubface being everso slightly to the right at impact but the inside path will draw it back. Your swing is a little steep to get a solid 'from the inside' path so moving into the left side will promote that by lowering the plane and allowing your hands to be a little more ahead of the ball at impact, which they probably aren't right now. I like your ideal of getting the hands to exit more left but you won't be able to do that if you early extend through the hitting zone. See how much forward shaft lean Carl Petterson (the ultimate 'exit left' swing) has at impact...

Stop the vid at impact [video=youtube;YlcojRh5ge0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlcojRh5ge0[/video]

This makes the club SHORTER so you don't NEED to stand up through the strike, it also makes an 8-iron go a 7-iron distance 


I can't TELL you what to do but if you don't understand impact then that nice swing you got going there won't amount to as much as it *could*. I wish you well with it.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2013)

Cheers for that, JO. You make total sense and it's something I was conscious of... guess it's time to put in the hard yards and work on it. Back to the range I go tonight!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 9, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			If my body would magically find the flexibility to take the club to parallel, I'd be over the moon. 

Click to expand...

A bit more wrist hinge - maybe hindered by the 'palms' grip - would get the club back plenty far enough imo.

This guy doesn't get his arms much higher than you but doesn't lack for distance! 

[video=youtube;pZBczCac-rE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZBczCac-rE[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Jan 9, 2013)

really like alvaros swing. its something most of us should aspire to.  we all want the john daily swing !


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 9, 2013)

Certainly agree about getting the weight onto the left side. You seem to almost be leaning back a bit at impact - which would also tend to mean that follow through is 'further right' than you want .

You also seem to be 'over-extending' (not the best description) the back-swing at the top - possibly in an effort to get the club horizontal. I'd suggest that you have a slightly shorter back-swing (it certainly doesn't seem short to me!). If you really want to get the club horizontal, you can do this by a better/greater wrist-cock. A 'palsmy' grip probably doesn't help. Back-swing also seems a little flat- at least at the start - and inside (maybe inconsistently?) but down-swing looks pretty good - that weight shift excepted. Swing looks better than an 18-capper! 

Remember that simply making better(poorer) contact will gain(lose) 25 yards or more while 5mph extra club-head speed (pretty difficult to achieve imo!) will only gain about 15 yards!


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 9, 2013)

Off to the range tonight so will work on getting my weight a little more onto the left side and will take some videos of my swing when doing so.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 10, 2013)

Ended up working on chipping and pitching mostly so didn't want to mess about too much with videos and the like.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2013)

A few videos from today... I really REALLY tried to focus on keeping my hips from pressing forward early and keeping my head down through the swing but I just can't spot a difference!

7 iron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lJ8brLMwvMI


5 iron

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gn2d945oxQ


3 hybrid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-t66MRvukg

Completely lost balance at the end of the second hybrid swing... :/


----------



## scratch (Jan 19, 2013)

I've not read through all the comments but I did see a couple about ball position. I agree that you need to stand a little closer to the ball, try to have your arms hanging straight down rather than reaching out. You also turn your head out of the shot very quickly, I'm guessing that with these two faults you have a tendency to hit the odd shot a bit thin and squirt one out to the right?

I would also work on trying to keep your right knee quiet on your backswing, little bit of a jumpy action going on there.

But otherwise plenty of good things in there, you seem to be striking it consistently.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 19, 2013)

You're bang on that I tend to thin them and push them right! That was definitely the issue today.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 19, 2013)

A little OTT caused by unwinding with the shoulders at the start of the backswing. I do this myself.

Go back slower and a tip I got from Bob (I think) pause a little at the top it will help with the transition. Do that with the headcover drill and it should help.


----------



## MGL (Jan 20, 2013)

sawtooth said:



			A little OTT caused by unwinding with the shoulders at the start of the backswing. I do this myself.

Go back slower and a tip I got from Bob (I think) pause a little at the top it will help with the transition. Do that with the headcover drill and it should help.
		
Click to expand...

I would 100% agree with the 'go back slower' tip but 100% disagree with the 'pause a little at the top' tip.

That transition part, IMHO, is a natural and instinctive thing. I've seen people with a very deliberate (to the point you could almost time it!) pause and those with a violent, blur of whirling action transition and all those points in between. They can all work, if shafts are matched to it to cater for the different forces, etc.

I don't think you can consciously try and change it though as I think in most amateur golfers, once you do that, other things in a 'natural' swing sequence will be 'out/off' if that makes sense.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 20, 2013)

"Pause" may be the feel that some golfers need to stop the lower half unwinding too soon in the swing.
When that happens, the lower half can turn too soon leaving the hands 'up there' which means often, the shoulders, arms and club are thrown outside the preferred path. OTT.
I doubt there are many who actully stop at the top.
I like to think of the pause like a child on a swing changing direction.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 20, 2013)

I do start the down swing quickly and it's something that had crept back up again without my realising. My professional told me that imagine that my normal down swing goes off at 100mph. He told me to go at 20mph. When I achieved this feeling I wasn't losing any distance. 

Out again this morning and hit a few... the good irons are drawing ever so slightly and the bad shot is the push right. Ball is feeling more natural every so slightly further back in my stance. I do feel a little closed to the ball but I've seen myself on video so know I'm not.


----------



## MGL (Jan 20, 2013)

bobmac said:



			"Pause" may be the feel that some golfers need to stop the lower half unwinding too soon in the swing.
When that happens, the lower half can turn too soon leaving the hands 'up there' which means often, the shoulders, arms and club are thrown outside the preferred path. OTT.
I doubt there are many who actully stop at the top.
I like to think of the pause like a child on a swing changing direction.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds good and I agree with you. I fitted a guy last week for a driver shaft and he obviously just had way too much going on in his head - the pause at the top could almost be counted out loud! Threw everything else all to hell! He might be the exception though!


----------



## bozza (Jan 24, 2013)

Oi put some videos up of you're chipping and pitching


----------



## kid2 (Jan 24, 2013)

bobmac said:



			"Pause" may be the feel that some golfers need to stop the lower half unwinding too soon in the swing.
When that happens, the lower half can turn too soon leaving the hands 'up there' which means often, the shoulders, arms and club are thrown outside the preferred path. OTT.
I doubt there are many who actully stop at the top.
I like to think of the pause like a child on a swing changing direction.
		
Click to expand...


Cough, Cough....Ahem...


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 19, 2013)

Is my wrist in an unnatural position for impact here? It looks like my wrist is excessively bowed?


----------



## virtuocity (Feb 20, 2013)

Are you desperately trying to hit the ball in to out?  Is this a major swing thought?


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 20, 2013)

In a way, my major swing thought is to keep my body from early extending and keeping the club head from drifting out.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

Kellfire said:









Is my wrist in an unnatural position for impact here? It looks like my wrist is excessively bowed?
		
Click to expand...

Anyone?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, it's unnatural.



Only Moe Norman ever got close to that position.....  unfortunately he was probably the best ball striker that ever lived 




(that's probably not going to help you though)  LOL


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

I played nine yesterday and tried to feel a more natural wrist position. It felt like I was leaving the club face WAY open at impact even though it seemed to work ok.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

Kellfire said:



			I played nine yesterday and tried to feel a more natural wrist position. It felt like I was leaving the club face WAY open at impact even though it seemed to work ok.
		
Click to expand...

compare your hands to Ally's in the other thread..... couldn't be more opposite. I'm not saying you should copy him (even though you should!!!! LOLOLOL) but your hands are swinging far too much 'away' from you and that causes a heap of issues generally, and quite often a loss of lag. Ideally as you start your downswing you should be 'considering' that your left arm should come into the ball VERTICAL... watch Ernie Els' left arm in the downswing... it's *almost* like a pendulum into impact (if you know what I mean)

[video=youtube;GE0a2Lowevk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE0a2Lowevk[/video]

NB: He has a totally different release where he rolls the club over... TOTALLY reliant on timing and I hate this release so don't copy it  LOL


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

Is my back swing fine as it is or do you think it would need a change to allow that different down path?


----------



## JustOne (Feb 23, 2013)

You need to get a better video.

It does look like you swing the clubhead around behind you somewhat (flat), rather than up.

Watch how steep Ernie gets the shaft in the mid backswing.... (3 or 4 seconds in)
[video=youtube;CHgseiHIOPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?&v=CHgseiHIOPU[/video]

I guess as a feeling when video'ing your swing down the line it should FEEL more like this.....
You are holding the *grip of the club* as you make your backswing, firstly on your backswing you point the grip at the camera that is filming your shot, after that you want to swing the GRIP up and over your right shoulder.... not flap the club head around behind you. Pay more attention to the grip (the bit that you control) and not let the clubhead fling itself in a big arc around behind you.


----------



## Kellfire (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks JO, I'll try to maintain that feeling next time I'm on the range and see how it goes. :thup:


----------



## Kellfire (Jun 3, 2013)

I had a lesson on Saturday and he's made two big changes to my game, one with irons and one with the driver.

With the irons he wants me to square my shoulders up a little more and get my left arm sitting a little forward of my right when looked at down the line.

With my driver, he wants me to make my shoulder turn further towards my right leg so that I get more power into my drives.

Both feel very weird for now and I've got a big society meet over three days next week. Drama!


----------

